# Flame Boxelder Turkey Pot Calls Coming Up . . .



## Kevin (Feb 11, 2014)

I milled some this evening in the extreeme cold, and even became a snow miller right at the end as the flakes started to fall from the darkening gray sky. Man was it cold. My hands were so cold my wife had to spoon feed me my broth. Not really but that sounds like fun maybe I'll go back outside for a few hours. 

The reds in the top two pics look faded compared to the last two, but they're just as red. The angle makes them look faded . . . . . 



 



 



 



 


Those were the last pics of the day I got before my camera died of hypothermia. These are going to make some really nice turkey pot call blanks, but they pale in comparison to a few boards I got of one nasty looking log after I took those pics. A handful of pot calls from those blanks won't have any white at all. Solid red mixed with deep red and strewn with deepest reds ever. I'm going to stabilize them and might sell a few here, but I intend to make my first turkey call with one of them after I dry and stab them. You'll have to take my word that they are among the best flamed boxelder I have harvested.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3 | Funny 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 11, 2014)

All red ? Garbage wood .......... Send em to me for proper disposal


----------



## Tclem (Feb 11, 2014)

I say BURN IT.


----------

